# Anyone growing Phal. philippinensis?



## abax (Apr 7, 2021)

My other species Phals. are blooming beautifully, but philippinensis seems to require rather
different culture. Any hints as to what I may be missing?


----------



## Stone (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes I grow them. I have one mature plant and a few seedlings left from a flask. They grow in intermediate temps. Minimum goes down to about 15 and occasionally 12C In other words they seem to be slightly cooler growing than most. Same as aphrodite Var formosana and slightly cooler than schilleriana. It's a beautiful species!
I have found that my paphs grow better in clear pots than any other way.


----------

